# Autolife RX HAS AYYONE HEARD OF THIS?



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

Just wondering if anybody has seen this before...I got a bottle of this stuff int the mailbox and opened it (was in a small box) and read the product label...It's a coolant system additive that is supposed to go through and protect your engine for 5 yrs or 100k miles...
I assumed it was for the extended warranty I bought from FORD but when I called them, they said they had no association with it...??? 
What is this stuff and who is this company AUTOLIFE RX???? 

ANYONE??


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

http://www.nolaninvestments.com/Why Warranty.htm found that when i googled it, and many other links to go with it


----------



## MOWBIZZ (Sep 11, 2007)

*Yeah, well I got to the bottom of it...*

I forgot I have a car in my name that my daughter drives...(duh!!) She had purchased a warranty for it on her own but because it's in my name...well you can figure out the rest


----------

